# List of Beethoven Symphony cycle conductors



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

http://ionarts.blogspot.com/2017/10/a-survey-of-beethoven-symphony-cycles.html?m=1

Found a blog that lists conductors of Beethoven Symphony cycles. Takashi Asahina shows 7 cycles listed.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Missed one that I've enjoyed quite bit: The Des Moines Symphony conducted by Joseph Giunta.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

mbhaub said:


> Missed one that I've enjoyed quite bit: The Des Moines Symphony conducted by Joseph Giunta.


I would think trying to list every cycle would be hard because of how popular Beethoven symphonies are.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

How many total on CD? Curious as what if someone wanted to own all Beethoven symphony cycles. There is someone here who had something like 60 Beethoven symphony cycles.


----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)

I've been wondering whether there's a cycle on four discs, like, 23, 145, 67, 89?


----------

